# Are VRE day and week passes valid for all lines or use one?



## Cal (Jul 13, 2021)

Would like to use this service throughout the week (starting tomorrow) but don’t want to buy a pass and realize it’s only available on one line. I didn’t see a clarification on the website, downloading the app now.


----------



## McIntyre2K7 (Jul 13, 2021)

This is from the VRE's Website.

*Seven-Day Pass*

Good for unlimited travel for seven consecutive calendar days from activation within the zones indicated


----------



## Cal (Jul 13, 2021)

Pretty annoying for it to qualify for one line then. Oh well


----------



## McIntyre2K7 (Jul 13, 2021)

I wonder if you can ride both lines if one of the zones you select is either zone 1 or 2 and the other one is between zone 3-6. For example since Quantico (Red) and Board Run(Blue) are in the same zones(6). Maybe leave Quantico and ride to Union Station. Then change at Union Station and ride it to Board Run.


----------



## neroden (Jul 14, 2021)

This is a standard zone system. If you include zone 1/2 and one of the other zones, you can use both lines. If you don't include zone 1/2, you can't change trains between the two lines, since the transfer points are in zones 1/2.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jul 15, 2021)

Enjoy every minute of your time on VRE—one of the best commuter rails there is.

Beautiful trains, excellent conductors, polite passengers. At least that has been my experience and hope it will be yours, too.


----------



## railiner (Jul 15, 2021)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Beautiful trains, excellent conductors, polite passengers. At least that has been my experience and hope it will be yours, too.


Nice. I think my new "home road", Tri-Rail, is likewise, even though the cars I wouldn't quite consider "beautiful", they are fine for their function...


----------



## GiantsFan (Jul 26, 2021)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> Enjoy every minute of your time on VRE—one of the best commuter rails there is.
> 
> Beautiful trains, excellent conductors, polite passengers. At least that has been my experience and hope it will be yours, too.



I don’t know if I’d call those galley cars beautiful. We have them on caltrain and … they’re solidly okay at best, and they don’t ride very well. The bombardier cars are more comfortable.


----------



## Cal (Jul 26, 2021)

GiantsFan said:


> I don’t know if I’d call those galley cars beautiful. We have them on caltrain and … they’re solidly okay at best, and they don’t ride very well. The bombardier cars are more comfortable.


I have to agree. And their schedule, unfortunately, was not fitting our schedule. You couldn’t leave Fredericksburg past 8 AM to go to Washington. To get best commuter rail in my book there must be frequent (or at least semi-frequent) service all day.


----------



## west point (Jul 26, 2021)

Build the new Long bridge extra 2 Main tracks and you will probably get the service that is lacking now ! This route has the potential to really add more passengers for both VRE and Amtrak once the bridge is in service..


----------

